

AT&T Backtracks on Threat to Halt Fiber Rollout - datashovel
http://online.wsj.com/articles/at-t-backtracks-on-threat-to-halt-fiber-rollout-1417032555

======
datashovel
I personally could go either way on the "net neutrality" thing. With one
caveat:

If government doesn't want to back net neutrality, and advocates for "free
market", then get fully behind the "free market" approach and allow
communities to rollout their own fiber networks.

The cynic in me feels AT&T and other telecommunications companies probably
feel they can pull enough strings to get both. A highly regulated "free
market" approach that prevents competition and gives them tax incentives /
breaks for doing almost nothing to improve the infrastructure.

